

Black Man Driving Wife to Work Accused of Being Illegal Cab Driver: Lawsuit - mike_esspe
http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20140611/flushing/black-man-driving-wife-work-accused-of-being-illegal-cab-driver-lawsuit

======
_pius
Shameful that the word "black" was elided from the beginning of the title.
It's a whitewashing that completely obscures the point of the article.

Edit: Happy to see it's been restored.

~~~
lugg
The story is about a couple suing the taxi commission over racial profiling.
Sure it doesn't matter what color skin they have but id hardly call explaining
the situation, how and why the couple arein the right to be whitewashing the
story. How would you propose the author should have tippy toed around the
color of their skin while still explaining exactly what they are suuing over,
- which by the way, is the fact that the commission mistakingly labeled her as
white being part of the problem.

~~~
Dylan16807
You're not responding to the comment you think you're responding to.

------
nasmorn
My favorite sentence is "biracial woman mistakenly identified as white".
Racial profiling right there. There is no valid reason to even consider if
someone's skin is tanned or genetically darker for purposes of taxi
regulation. I would led it slide for maybe a dermatologist.

~~~
cperciva
_I would led it slide for maybe a dermatologist._

It's medically relevant far beyond dermatology; having darker skin than normal
for one's racial background can be a symptom (e.g., of primary adrenal
insufficiency), while knowing a patient's racial background can be important
for diagnosing and treating diseases which are far more common in some racial
groups than others (e.g., drepanocytosis).

But absolutely agree that it is not relevant to taxi regulation.

------
adamnemecek
How does the "Taxi and Limousine Commission" have the jurisdiction to seize
someone's car?

~~~
greenyoda
Asset forfeiture: _" Asset forfeiture is a form of confiscation of assets by
the state, pursuant to law. It typically applies to the alleged proceeds or
instrumentalities of crime."_

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asset_forfeiture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asset_forfeiture)

What bothers me about this practice is that a person's assets - possibly
assets like a car, that the person depends on for their livelihood - can be
seized without the person having been convicted of any crime. This seems to be
a blatant violation of due process.

------
omonra
Mr. and Mrs. Daisy were not amused and plan to sue

